# Model Y Tailgate harness - switched 12v



## Timmo (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi all, 

I’m trying to install some strip lighting under the seal of the tailgate trunk.
Can anyone point me to a circuit diagram of the tailgate harness?









Which of these is likely to be running the light mounted in the tailgate?


----------

